# [RISOLTO][Aiuto] Configurazione LILO ed errore /sbin/lilo

## KinG-InFeT

ragazzi aiutatemi diciamo l'ultima parte quello del boot loader non riesco a farla funzionare dopo configurato il life lilo.conf con le impostazioni simili alla guida

```
boot=/dev/sda             # Installa LILO nel MBR

prompt                    # Dà possibilità di selezionare un'altra sezione

delay=50                  # Aspetta 5 secondi prima di avviare la scelta predefinita

default=gentoo            # Passato il timeout, avvia la sezione "gentoo"

# Per utenti che hanno usato genkernel

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

```

(ovviamente ho utilizzato genkernel)

ora le mie impostazioni delle partizioni è la seguente (ke ho segnato a mano):

```

hda5 da nn toccare!!!!!!!!!! <---qui ho tutti i miei dati di backup e file importanti

hda2 primaria  ext3linux 39999  <---partizione sistema root

hda3 primaria swap 1003 <---partizione di swap

hda4 boot primaria ext3  <----partizione di boot loader

kernel: /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27.7

initrd: /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27.7
```

ora salvo il file e quando avvio 

```

/sbin/lilo

```

mi esce il seguente messaggio

```

warning: LBA32 addressing assumed

Fatal: creat /boot/map~: Read-Only file system

```

ora io la variabile di ambiente boot l'ho impostata ad 

boot = /dev/hda

ma anceh mettendo hda2 (ovvero la mia partizione di boot ) mi da comunque lo stesso errore!!!

aiutatemi vi prego  :Sad: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> warning: LBA32 addressing assumed
> ...

 

Conosci un po' di inglese? L'errore è abbastanza chiaro,c'è scritto:

[traduzione letteraria=on]

Errore fatale!!

Ho cercato di creare il file /boot/map~ , ma il filesystem ospitante è montato in sola lettura.

[traduzione letteraria=off]

Vedo che hai la /boot separata su hda4. Rimonta la /boot con i permessi di scrittura.

P.s. map~ dovrebbe essere un file facoltativo di backup, se vuoi prova a specificare un percorso alternativo di backup a lilo (dovrebbe essere -s o -S, non ricordo).

----------

## KinG-InFeT

questo è il mio file lilo.conf

```

#tralascio tutte le parti commentate

append=" vt.default_utf8=1"

boot=/dev/hda

bitmap=/boots/lack.bmp

bmp-colors = 255,0,255,0,255,0

bmp-table = 60,6,1,16

cmp-timer = 65,27,0,255

prompt

delay=50

default=gentoo

timeout=1200

change-rules

reset

vga=773

image="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2"

initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27.7

```

mi dici come fare? 

perdonami ma sto dalle 3 di oggi pomeriggio a cercare di installare gentoo e sono totalmente fuori di testa helpami ti prego

----------

## Apetrini

Siccome ci sono cose un attimino sospette, nel senso che forse stai seguendo una guida sbagliata, potresti gentilmente fornirci il link della guida che stai seguendo?

Per smontare la /boot "umount /boot".

Per montare la /boot in rw "mount -o rw /dev/hda4 /boot ".

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ecco la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#lilo

rimontando come mi hai detto ho ricaricato lilo e mi esce questo output

```

warning: LBA2 addressing assumed

warning: unable to determine video adapter in use in the present system

Fatal: open /boot/slack.bmp: no suck file of directory

```

bene ora se commento l parte relativa a diciamo la foto nn dovrebbe cambiare nnt apparte che non si visualizzerebbe il logo in alto,

poi per il video forse dovrò levare i '#' quindi levar ei commenti alle opzioni per il video?

esempio fare in questo modo

```

#bitmap = /boot/slack.bmp

#vesa = 773

#poi scommentare

vga = normal

VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x64k

```

sbaglio?

si perche mi da il seguente errore:

```

unrecognized token "VESA" at or above line 46 in file '/etc/lilo.conf'

```

help ;(

----------

## Apetrini

E tu da questo pezzo della guida

```

boot=/dev/sda             # Installa LILO nel MBR

prompt                    # Dà possibilità di selezionare un'altra sezione

delay=50                  # Aspetta 5 secondi prima di avviare la scelta predefinita

default=gentoo            # Passato il timeout, avvia la sezione "gentoo"

# Per utenti che non hanno usato genkernel

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

  label=gentoo            # Il nome dato alla sezione

  read-only               # Avvio con root di sola lettura. Non modificare!

  root=/dev/sda3          # Posizione del filesystem root

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

  label=gentoo.rescue     # Il nome dato alla sezione

  read-only               # Avvio con root di sola lettura. Non modificare!

  root=/dev/sda3          # Posizione del filesystem root

  append="init=/bin/bb"   # Lancia la shell statica di emergenza

# Per utenti che hanno usato genkernel

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

  label=gentoo

  read-only

  root=/dev/ram0

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3"

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

# Le due righe seguenti sono necessarie solo per un dualboot con Windows.

# In questo caso, Windows è in /dev/sda6.

other=/dev/sda6

```

Sei riuscito ad assemblare questo:

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> questo è il mio file lilo.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> #tralascio tutte le parti commentate
> ...

 

Addirittura c'è un riferimento a un kernel stravecchio 2.6.27 ???

Mi sembra che c'è parecchia confusione qui... addirittura ti contraddici nei post.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perdonami ma ho la testa fusa comunque ho editato sopra leggi come ho fatto e per il kernel ho trovato solo questo nei mirrors e ho sempre utilizzato qesto anche quando avevo ubuntu e quando prima utilizzavo slackware :S helpami perche non sò più che cosa fare ;(

ps:ma se spengo la macchina posso reincominciare domani da dove ho spento? oppure perdo tutto il lavoro che ho fatto e devo rifare dinuovo tutto?

edit: la 46esima riga è:

VESA framebuffer console @ 1024x768x64k

----------

## Apetrini

Allora... facciamo un piccolo tentativo.

La prima parte di lilo.conf dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo (configurazione minimale):

```

lba32 

boot = /dev/hda          

map = /boot/.map

menu-scheme=Wb

prompt        

timeout=10                                                      

```

Questa è la configurazione globale.

Ora devi aggiungere la configurazione per il kernel.

Un esempio:

```

# Per utenti che hanno usato genkernel 

image=/boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r6 

  label=gentoo 

  read-only 

  root=/dev/ram0 

  append="init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2" 

  initrd=/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.30-gentoo-r6

```

Questo è generico; devi cambiare i percorsi dei file per farli coincidere con quelli che hai in /boot.

P.s. secondo me è meglio che vai a nanna e ti riposi. Domani potrai riprendere anche se spegni la macchina a patto di fare il chrooting (è un operazione che dovresti comunque imparare visto che si usa spessissimo per riuscire a resuscitare sistemi).

A grandi linee funziona cosi:

- Fai il boot con un live cd (se hai un cd di ubuntu live, va benissimo)

- Ti connetti alla rete (non fa mai male)

- Monti la partizone di / della gentoo (Supponiamo che tu l'abbia montata in /mnt/gentoo )

- Copi il file /etc/resolv.conf in /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf ( es. con cp)

- Ora monti dev e proc cosi: mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc ; mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/gentoo/dev.

- Ora fai il chroot. "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash"

- Batti un "env-update" e poi "source /etc/profiles"

- Sei dentro.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ti amoooooooooooo è uscito

```
Added gentoo *
```

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii grazzie 10000 davvero di cuore almeno sono riuscito grazie a te e risolvere  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  grazie  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

